# Propanolol & Alcohol...



## liviloo (Apr 27, 2010)

I suffer with anxiety and the doctors prescribed me 40mg of Propanolol to take when I feel like I need them, because I don't feel anxious all the time...

*
I need to know whether I can drink alcohol?..* The leaflet says I shouldn't and my friend who has taken them before says that alcohol and the tablets made him feel tired. Obviously things affect people differently. My anxiety will get worse when I feel sick, therefore I want to make sure I don't feel sick...

Anybody got the answer? I'd be most appreciative!


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have taken 160mg LA prop before and got p!ssed without any problems...


----------



## liviloo (Apr 27, 2010)

Let's hope I'm the same!


----------



## felix84 (Apr 13, 2010)

40mg is a hell of a lot. I usually take only 5 or 10 before I have to perform/speak etc. and it's sufficient. I took 40 once and I didn't even want to move, and it really effected my thinking too.


----------



## liviloo (Apr 27, 2010)

I took a tablet the other day, I was fine. I had a driving lesson & it was great. No anxiety at all...

Everyone's different.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

The answer is that you probably will be more sensitive to the sedating effects of alcohol but the interaction most likely won't kill you. 
I mean you are taking something that is going to lower your heart rate (propranolol), and alcohol does the same thing so you are taking a bit of a risk, but it shouldn't harm you if you only drink a bit! 
But safety is the main issue so I would talk about this with your doctor and make sure that your blood pressure isn't already running low. It really depends!
It isn't a life threatening combination, but there may be people who cannot tolerate this combination.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

i drink all the time with it and cant tell it does shlt with or without alcohol


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't really see a need to take propranolol if you're going to be drinking anyway, since the alcohol pretty much covers all the same bases (e.g., reduced blood pressure, tremor reduction). I mean, if you've just taken propranolol and somebody offers you a beer, then there's probably not much harm in accepting, since they have no specific interaction (I've personally had a few beers on 40 mg propranolol before and felt fine), but if you know ahead of time that you're going to be drinking, it would probably be best to just skip the propranolol. That's what I would do.


----------



## liviloo (Apr 27, 2010)

No Surprises said:


> I don't really see a need to take propranolol if you're going to be drinking anyway, since the alcohol pretty much covers all the same bases (e.g., reduced blood pressure, tremor reduction). I mean, if you've just taken propranolol and somebody offers you a beer, then there's probably not much harm in accepting, since they have no specific interaction (I've personally had a few beers on 40 mg propranolol before and felt fine), but if you know ahead of time that you're going to be drinking, it would probably be best to just skip the propranolol. That's what I would do.


I was out the other weekend and I started feeling a bit sick. Instantly my anxiety about being sick/ill in a public place kicked in. My friend had to take me outside and calm me down. After that I was ok, stuck to drinking water. I'm going to university in September, my life will consist of being in public places and in a big city, I need to overcome this before I go.

It's just a precaution at the moment because I don't want to suddenly come down acting all funny having a reaction. I wanted to see what other peoples experiences with propanolol and alcohol are.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

sara01 said:


> I mean you are taking something that is going to lower your heart rate (propranolol), and alcohol does the same thing so you are taking a bit of a risk


doesn't alcohol raise blood pressure in most people?


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

howardfan said:


> doesn't alcohol raise blood pressure in most people?


That's a rebound effect that occurs after it wears off, same with tremors.


----------



## liviloo (Apr 27, 2010)

Propanolol is rubbish. I'm still having attacks!


----------



## kimdrew (Feb 10, 2012)

jesus ...... what the ..... alcohol raises blood pressure straight away ....really do the research before you start talkin poo ..........


----------



## Jutty (Jan 27, 2013)

I take propranolol 40mg, im told to take it upto 3 times a day however i dont feel the need to do that so at the moment i take 1 each morning and am doing ok on that, some day i feel asif i could use a 2nd but try not to..

I asked my doctor about drinking on these and she said ''its fine, but the tablet may not work as well as it should, the alcohol will overide it'' so that was reassuring coz i dont believe everything i see in these forums aha


----------



## picerjamo (Jan 27, 2013)

I took 40 once and I didn't even want to move, and it really effected my thinking too.


----------



## chadlybadly (Mar 27, 2013)

*it's fine*



charlieparker said:


> I have taken 160mg LA prop before and got p!ssed without
> 
> any problems...


Just taken diazepan. Teams. Declafenac. Propanolol. Cider. Feel great. No prob. Props i take 240 mg per day. Everything is ok


----------



## chadlybadly (Mar 27, 2013)

*ahem*



liviloo said:


> I was out the other weekend and I started feeling a bit sick. Instantly my anxiety about being sick/ill in a public place kicked in. My friend had to take me outside and calm me down. After that I was ok, stuck to drinking water. I'm going to university in September, my life will consist of being in public places and in a big city, I need to overcome this before I go.
> 
> It's just a precaution at the moment because I don't want to suddenly come down acting all funny having a reaction. I wanted to see what other peoples experiences with propanolol and alcohol are.


People like to talk. No action. No research. I do all of my own experiments and research. Alcohol and drugs is the way forward


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

howardfan said:


> doesn't alcohol raise blood pressure in most people?


Excessive chronic usage (aka alcoholism) can. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never had any problems with prop + alcohol. Its fine to drink it whilst on prop.


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

On two occaisions i've been on 50mg regular and 80mg slow relase and got so pissed i couldn't stand up and I was absolutely fine.

Benzodiazepines on the other hand oughtn't be taken with alcohol im told.


----------

